# Cyclechat app



## Soup890 (5 Apr 2014)

In the future do you guys think there will an app available for cyclechat.net?


----------



## fossyant (5 Apr 2014)

We did use Tapatalk for a while but there were conflicts of interest and they wanted to put adds in it, which is not what cycle chat is about.

The forum works well on most formats of machine.


----------



## Louch (6 Apr 2014)

what phone are you using? you can make it into an "app" on an iPhone


----------



## shouldbeinbed (6 Apr 2014)

Never liked Tapatalk interpretation & does it need an app, it works fine in mobile format on my smartphones


----------



## Doyleyburger (6 Apr 2014)

Yes iv made it into an app by adding it to my homescreen. Did it on my android phone also before I had my iphone


----------



## Cycling Dan (6 Apr 2014)

Doyleyburger said:


> Yes iv made it into an app by adding it to my homescreen. Did it on my android phone also before I had my iphone


That's called bookmarking


----------



## Doyleyburger (7 Apr 2014)

Cycling Dan said:


> That's called bookmarking


Iv never bookmarked mate. I just go to the add to homescreen option and then I can name it whatever I want. I'm assuming bookmarking does the same sort of thing though anyway


----------



## Cycling Dan (7 Apr 2014)

Doyleyburger said:


> Iv never bookmarked mate. I just go to the add to homescreen option and then I can name it whatever I want. I'm assuming bookmarking does the same sort of thing though anyway


Ah I thought it was in the browser. Yer its effectively bookmarking. You are making a hyperlink on your apps page to cycle chat. I do it for youtube on my phone since the app is shoot.


----------



## Shaun (10 Apr 2014)

There isn't a forum app and I've no intention of developing or providing one. The forum software is responsive which means it will adapt to whatever size browser view you have on your device, which is the simplest and cheapest set-up for me to maintain. 

However, I _am_ looking at a service / app combination that allows you to get your CC forum alerts pushed to your mobile. Unfortunately though, it's not a free service and the charges are based on volume of alerts delivered. In the case of CC, that could be tens to hundreds of thousands per month, so it could be prohibitively expensive. I need to look into it and perhaps do a small-scale trial to see if the functionality is both useful and, of course, worth paying for.

It's on my to-do list ...


----------



## shouldbeinbed (10 Apr 2014)

Cheers Shaun, got to say the way these forums format onto smaller screens is way ahead of how others I am a member of do, their formatting cuts huge chunks of functions out Whereas C/chat and the others are pretty much indistinguishable whatever size device I'm using.

as a quick straw poll of me. Alerts for likes and tags pushed to my phone wouldn't be a big draw TBH, I get enough non urgent email pings a day & I'm not quite that much of an egomaniac (go on dare you ;p ) particularly if its going to cost. Getting Conversation alerts is useful but they're a step up from the likes & co.


----------



## coffeejo (3 Dec 2014)

Surely if people want alerts on their phone, they can just sign up for the email alerts?


----------



## coffeejo (3 Dec 2014)

The browser options works brilliantly for me on phone and tablet. The only thing I'd like to see is the "return to top" navigation link inserted into the message meta section in conversations as well as the threads.


----------

